# لكل من لديه العلم؟!!



## خادم القرآن (26 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

ولأول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى الطيب , و طالبا للعلم منكم أرجو أن تفيدوني..

لقد وضعت عدة مسامير كبيرة و أخرى صغيره في محاليل مختلفة و من الطبيعي أن تختلف درجة لون 

الصدأ أو حتى يختلف تماما من مسمار لآخر, فما تفسير ذلك بشكل علمي( بحيث يظهر بعضها بلون أخضر داكن- برتقالي - بني محمر- أسود -...الخ )؟؟

و أرجو أن ترشدوني عن موضوع تفصيلي باللغة العربية عن تآكل الحديد فالمواضيع التي قرأتها في 

القسم عن هذا العنوان قليلة فأغلبها بالانجليزية ..فهل من مساعد؟؟

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## خادم القرآن (31 مارس 2007)

وينكم يا اخوان ؟؟؟


----------

